

Oblique Strategies: Prompts for Programmers - kcl
http://kevinlawler.com/prompts

======
ExpiredLink
Programmers are not artists and have no "creative block". What is he talking
about?

~~~
tbrownaw
_Programmers are not artists_

True. Mostly.

 _and have no "creative block"._

False (with a possible exception for mindless code monkeys, if such actually
exist). It's not hard to get stuck on a wrong approach to a problem, or to
_know_ you're doing something wrong but not quite _why_ it's wrong, or to have
your mind go blank when you're trying to solve something.

